# Carpenter quilt



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/apqsquilting?pnref=story
The Carpenter's quilt is my quilt. I was shocked to see it turn up on the APQS quilting site.
I have had this machine for about three years, maybe a little longer. This is the most basic machine that you can get. It is simple, no stitch regulation, no needle up, down. It sure is a lot of fun to use though. This has helped me so much with my grief, due to the death of my husband a year ago.
John was always so proud of everything that I did. That only makes me work harder to not let him down. I know he is in heaven, watching over me.

second photo down, blue and yellow quilt


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow that is a beautiful quilt. :thumb:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgeous. And I am so glad they gave you credit (I'm guessing you are Shirley?).


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, I am Shirley. Buslady is my handle. Thank you both for the compliments.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

That is one of the most beautiful quilts I have ever seen!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Shirley that is wonderful !! :nanner: 
What a nice treat for you be recognized like that. 
I want to move back to Mo when I retire in a few years. 
Maybe we can get together and quilt sometimes.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!! So I know this must be a stupid question because I don't quilt, but do you free stitch that?(Or draw a pattern to follow?) I love the loopy looking pattern in it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is incredible. I cannot imagine the hours of work that went into that quilt. Thank you for giving us the chance to see it and congratulations on being recognized for your talent.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You rock, girl! :clap::dance:


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

For the most part it is freehand. I drew the shape of the heart, and then free handed the feathers around it. I used a pencil to mark the main spine of the feathers. The lines and the circles was made with the help of the Hartley Fence. The first time for using it. I sure had a lot to learn. There is a lot of mistakes in it.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Flowergurl, would love to sew with you. When you get here, let me know.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent job! I have always loved blue & yellow together.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

buslady,

I like it. Lots of time and effort there. 

Joe


----------

